# A wonderful Thanksgiving that quickly went down hill.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 27, 2017)

The hubby and I went to Virginia for Thanksgiving to be with my daughter and family. My son doesn't get along  well with his sister,they have very, very different personalities that clash in an instant. She is the great debater,  he is more laid back and the calmer of the two. 

Two hours before dinner the doorbell rang and there stood my son. We had a wonderful dinner, not much interaction with the two of them but with the other guests, there wasn't time for debating. I had dreamed of a day like that since my daughter was married. It is a start. We stayed in a motel nearby,that evening my hubby got very sick with a stomach bug. He was up all night. We tried to leave the next day but he couldn't make it. We stayed another night and the son in law who is a doctor got him some meds to take. 

We left very early the next morning. It is a 5 hour drive to New Jersey. I offered to drive but that didn't go over well. I was dozing a bit when I heard a loud scraping noise. He had side swiped a tractor trailer. I don't know if he fell asleep,maybe some of the meds were still in his system, or maybe we had a blowout. He doesn't even know. The truck had no damage from our car but he hit the side rail on the other side and scratched up the truck trying to get out of the way. The truck had a camera and they are now trying to determine who was at fault. We had over $2000.00 damage on our car plus towing and that doesn't include body work. The picture doesn't show all the internal damage. I jump when the phone rings with the camera results. I can just imagine what the cost of fixing the truck will be. 

My son had to make the trip out again to pick us up. We were about 3 hours from home. We waited 3 hours in the dealership for him to arrive. We have no collision insurance. On top of that I got sick the very next day with the same bug. We are both feeling a bit better but weak as kittens. My son in law said he had no idea we were planning to leave so early or he would have warned him not to drive. I never gave the meds a thought. Now at the end of the week we have to go back to the dealership to pick up the car.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm glad it was not worse! Like, you and your husband being hurt or even killed!
Most drugs that help with stomach viruses and whatnot, slow down your system so you can heal. Which means..they make you very sleepy.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2017)

Ruth, I'm so sorry this happened!  To make matters worse, you were both sick. Darned rotten luck.

Not much can make you feel better I know, but at least you were all together for Thanksgiving and thank goodness you're ok.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 27, 2017)

That's terrible Ruth! I hope things get better soon.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 27, 2017)

Aww Ruth, I'm sorry.  What a mess to deal with, and being sick too.  As others have said, the main thing is you're both ok.


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh, Ruth, what a bummer of a Thanksgiving.  Thank God nobody was hurt!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Ruth, glad you and your hubby are okay though....hugs.


----------

